# Good deals on Koni?



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Does anyone knows where can I get a set of 4 Koni Special (red) shocks for around $300-400? Tirerack and Shox.com are overcharging these things, I think they're selling them at the MSRP right now. So I am sure there has be a place that sell them at a much lower price, but I haven't seen such place yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

My cost on them is $117 each! Those guys are not charging MSRP.


----------



## Adrenaline Racing (Jan 10, 2003)

MSRP for Koni shocks for a 94 Maxima is 186 per shock.

I doubt you will find them for 300-400 new, from a reputable dealer. You might be able to find some used at that price.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Thanks for the inputs, guys. Since it's merely impossible to get a set of Koni off ebay or anywhere cheap. I guess, I'll get them along with Eibach ProKit Springs set for $666 w/free SH from www.shox.com, that's about $100 lower than tirerack.com. So, I better start accumulating my savings right so I could get it and install it before heading back to college later this August.

Do you guys think, it would worth the moneys if I get a set of brand new strut mounts, too? They're pretty expensive, around $50 a pc. Mines has some rushes on them, but not too terrible, so do you think it's would worth it? If not, I know this sounds pretty silly, but do you think I could just repaint it with Rush Oleum or something that will stop the rushes?


----------

